# 11 HP ink cartridges



## dtectr (Jul 25, 2010)

_from freecycle_ *"#27 Black have 5 of them. #56 black one of them. #28 color have 5 of them"*
I know there's not much value here - but, would it be worth my time to pick these & similar offers up, to accumulate a sufficient quantity to process?

Does anyone know if the Office Depot credit-thingy is still going on?

Slow day in MO.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Office Depot and Office Max make you buy the same amount as your redeemed cartridges will amount to before issuing your credit. I have $210. tied up at Office Max until I spend at least that much.
At Staples they dropped it to $2 per cartridge so you can only get $20 credit per month at the most.I doubt the cartridges are worth processing.

Jim


----------



## dtectr (Jul 25, 2010)

Thx, jimdoc.
Does the "_Office Depot and Office Max make you buy the same amount as your redeemed cartridges will amount to before issuing your credit. I have $210. tied up at Office Max until I spend at least that much."_ equal quantity have to be ink cartridges, or can it be anything?

I'm needing some resume' paper ...


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 25, 2010)

You can see the full rules on their website,but it can be anything except for computers and gift cards.$3 per cartridge and they dropped the amount per month that you can turn in.It used to be 10 per week,
now it is a smaller amount than 40 per month,it may be 30,I forget since I haven't turned any in for a long while.If I don't spend $210 before the end of the year I will lose the $210 credit.So I am not really happy with Office Max.

Jim


----------



## dtectr (Jul 25, 2010)

I can see why! 
i'm waiting on a response re: trimmed mylar from ribbon cables - maybe it will have some ideas ...
Thx for your quick response, Jim.
Jordan


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 27, 2010)

I still do the cartridge recycle thing at Office Depot and their current limit is 20 per month @ $3 per cartridge. They send out a rewards card quarterly. You do have to spend at least the amount of your rebate to be able to get it so I make sure I buy my pens, paper and a few computer related items from them each month to get my full amount in rewards.

It's a bit of a pain in the butt to meet the criteria but it makes recycling inkjet and laser printers worthwhile and you can keep the gold contacts and circuit boards as an additional bonus.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 27, 2010)

gold4mike said:


> It's a bit of a pain in the butt to meet the criteria but it makes recycling inkjet and laser printers worthwhile and you can keep the gold contacts and circuit boards as an additional bonus.


Thx Mikey! I was wondering if I could use credit toward other merchandise - i do photo repair & enhancement & am a writer, as well, so always in need of office supplies.

Note to all parents who have kiddies returning to school in a month or so - how about school supplies for FREE?!

And its ok to keep values, too. Man, that's cool.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 27, 2010)

You can't keep the gold off the cartridges.They have to be undamaged,and they do check them.

Jim


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 27, 2010)

I think my previous post was misleading - by keeping the gold contacts I meant those on the printer that contact the ink cartridge, and the circuit board on the printer that controls its functions. You DON'T want to remove anything from the cartridge itself and risk losing your ability to recycle them. The $3.00 is far more value than the gold you would get from simply scrapping the cartridges.

If we take away their ability to reuse the cartridge they will take away our ability to turn them in for a cash equivalent!

Jimdoc is absolutely right.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wonderin' ...!? :roll:


----------

